# Matthew 6:13b



## daveb (Sep 20, 2005)

"And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: *For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, forever. Amen.*"

I've always wondered about this passage. Here are some thoughts on the ending. 

Most modern translations (ESV, NIV) do not include the doxology and it will not be found in USB4 or NA27 either. The reason being it is not present in the Alexandrian texts Vaticanus or Sinaiticus with Sinaiticus often considered the most important witness. It is present in Greek unicals such as D, W, L, K, P. However, all of these witnesses are older than the Alexandrian texts. Also it seems that the earliest commentaries on the Lord's Prayer by Origen and Tertullian were unaware of this ending. It is mentioned by Chrysostom later on.

The doxology is found in the Didache which is earlier than both Vaticanus or Sinaiticus, but it is not a manuscript. 

A general rule in textual criticism is that the shorter version is the earlier version. Scribes would be more likely to add to a manuscript than take away from one. In general the later the manuscript the longer it will be.

In regards to the doxology a few thoughts/questions come to mind:

1. If the textual criticism rule of shorter equals earlier applies it would seem the longer ending would be suspect.

2. Kurt Aland asks that if the longer ending is original why would a scribe remove it? This would seem to be strange practice.

3. Is there enough evidence to warrant the doxology?


----------



## larryjf (Sep 21, 2005)

This brings up an interesting question...

The church has had little problem with taking the doxology out of the bible, but it's still in the Westminster Catechism, right?

My church is going to switch to the ESV (when we get the $$). It could lead to probelms if the bible doesn't match up with the confession/catechism. After all, the bible is supposed to be the rule that the others fall under. As the bible changes so should the lesser documents of the church.

Personally, i don't know where i stand on the matter of whether or not the doxology belongs. It just seems that the bible and the confessions should match up.


----------

